# MC Babies Born



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just sharing my very proud litter which I just adore.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I can't bring myself to click thanks for thisI'm having a huge issue with the ginger.he/she is so like Gus who I adore from PF.:001_wub:

I said I wouldn't get another one until the Spring AND especially not until Huck's problem is sorted


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hugs, Huck will get better soon hun, try not to worry xxx


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

Oh my :001_wub:

They are all amazing but that first little one has just captured my heart!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful Coonie babies :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Red Silver/White is a boy, and the last photo is also a boy, rest are girls.


----------



## SageFemme (Jul 30, 2014)

They are adorable times one hundred.

Cat Coonz... why you do this to me???? :hand::crazy::crying::001_tt1::cursing::thumbdown::eek6::lol::confused1:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Swap them all for Luka, what a stunning puppy. :001_wub:


----------



## SageFemme (Jul 30, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Swap them all for Luka, what a stunning puppy. :001_wub:


Erm ok, maybe not :lol: Thank you though very sweet  ahhh I dream of the day I have a couple of gorgeous coonies running around with my Luka :001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

What breed is Luka


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Stunning CC, simply stunning :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

SageFemme said:


> Erm ok, maybe not :lol: Thank you though very sweet  ahhh I dream of the day I have a couple of gorgeous coonies running around with my Luka :001_wub:


I have a friend who has 3 Samoyeds and at least one Coonie


----------



## SageFemme (Jul 30, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> What breed is Luka


He is a samoyed


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

What a scrumptious bunch you have there  Torties :001_wub::001_wub: xx


----------



## SageFemme (Jul 30, 2014)

Mum to Missy said:


> I have a friend who has 3 Samoyeds and at least one Coonie


Argggghhh don't. That is my dream come true :lol:


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

SageFemme said:


> Argggghhh don't. That is my dream come true :lol:


She's also got a Finnish Laphund as well.


----------



## SageFemme (Jul 30, 2014)

Mum to Missy said:


> She's also got a Finnish Laphund as well.


 Oh no you didn't!  what an amazing brood :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## KittyBimble (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh my gosh, I desperately would love a MC at some point. :001_wub:


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

beautiful little kitties


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

This beautiful girl will hopefully be going to a fantastic home where she will be adored and loved and give her new owner more grey hairs.
She is a very special friend of mine so I get 100's of photographs and we can all watch her grow.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh wow gorgeous tortie!

Wait a second...it's not a pf'er is it CC?  one who has been dropping hints!! 

Also such a gorgeous bunch! I want one!!!!!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That would make her a very crazy lady


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

So sweet. It's so nice that they look like proper Maine Coons. Over here in Italy, they're absolutely ruining the breed and it breaks my heart . They breed with these enormous rabbit ears, a boxy muzzle, exaggerated stop, and small stature. So sad. At the World Show in Prague over the weekend, I did see this beauty, however. A 9-year-old, 10kg lad from Finland :thumbsup::


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I was about to say that #4 is my favourite of the litter from those pictures, and there you tell me someone who will provide tons of pictures is going to be her slave! That's the next best thing to being able to catnap her


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Misi said:


> So sweet. It's so nice that they look like proper Maine Coons. Over here in Italy, they're absolutely ruining the breed and it breaks my heart . They breed with these enormous rabbit ears, a boxy muzzle, exaggerated stop, and small stature. So sad. At the World Show in Prague over the weekend, I did see this beauty, however. A 9-year-old, 10kg lad from Finland :thumbsup::
> 
> View attachment 148003
> 
> ...


I have noticed this with a lot of European MC breeders.

What a beautiful boy :001_wub: :001_wub: 10kg  my Roman isn't even half way to being fully grown yet, I do wonder how big and heavy he'll get, his dad was a big boy 



catcoonz said:


> That would make her a very crazy lady


Oooo I wonder who that could be


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Roman looks gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Misi said:


> Roman looks gorgeous :001_wub:


Thanks hun  x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Gorgeous babies. :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Jellypi3 said:


> Oh wow gorgeous tortie!
> 
> Wait a second...it's not a pf'er is it CC?  one who has been dropping hints!!
> 
> Also such a gorgeous bunch! I want one!!!!!!


Who? Who? Who? :001_unsure::001_unsure::001_unsure: I think I have picked up something in the air but I'm not sure!!!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

There is only one crazy tortie cat lady I know 

Although must admit there is also Gus xx


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> There is only one crazy tortie cat lady I know
> 
> Although must admit there is also Gus xx


Oi, who you calling crazy :hand:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

M2M, fancy you appearing when I mention crazy tortie lady


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Nothing to do with that, this is just a flying visit off to agility in a minute, but just wanted to post about what came in when we opened the front door, the saw I'd been accused of being crazy :lol:


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh cc your babies are just gorgeous. I am in love. :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Viv xx


----------



## Finfendy (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh CC those kittens are just beautiful!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> There is only one crazy tortie cat lady I know
> 
> Although must admit there is also Gus xx





Mum to Missy said:


> Oi, who you calling crazy :hand:


I'd better get ready to squeeze another one into M2Ms siggie then! :thumbup:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No rush, it takes M2M 3 months to think of a name.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> I'd better get ready to squeeze another one into M2Ms siggie then! :thumbup:


Thank you OR, you've got a little while to prepare yourself 



catcoonz said:


> No rush, it takes M2M 3 months to think of a name.


rrr: rrr: rrr:


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so jealous M2M  Another Coonie! 

Poor Gus though! The lonely man haha! 

At least it'll be an odd number eh  (but then, 7 is odd too, and I thought 7 was the required number for crazy cat lady status)


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Jellypi3 said:


> I'm so jealous M2M  Another Coonie!
> 
> Poor Gus though! The lonely man haha!
> 
> At least it'll be an odd number eh  (but then, 7 is odd too, and I thought 7 was the required number for crazy cat lady status)


As long as she plays Gus will be more than happy 

5 is it, no more, ever, two torties, a red silver and, and Evie Diva who can single handed out nortie the lot of them :lol:

Missy is my good girl :aureola:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

But you said that before and took Evie and Gus


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Gorgeous babies CC!

ANOTHER beautiful baby M2M - now you're just being greedy! #Imnotjealous


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> But you said that before and took Evie and Gus


I know I did, but this time I mean it Singing:



JaimeandBree said:


> Gorgeous babies CC!
> 
> ANOTHER beautiful baby M2M - now you're just being greedy! #Imnotjealous


 I can never say no to tortie, I just didn't expect CC to produce one so quickly 

So, it's not my fault :aureola:


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

I am totally jealous, M2M!

I would love a MC and I keep coming to look at the photo of that little ginger guy but the timing is wrong.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

There will be more reds next year and the year after xxx

You can all watch him grow on here as he is staying.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mum to Missy said:


> I can never say no to tortie, I just didn't expect CC to produce one so quickly


You kept that one quiet M2M!!!! I'm not jealous either :tongue::tongue::tongue:


catcoonz said:


> You can all watch him grow on here as he is staying.


Thank heavens:yesnod::nono:I was really struggling with my conscience here and didn't dare show O/H the pictures of him :001_wub:


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww CC I don't know how I missed this thread! Aren't they absolutely gorgeous babies! Well done Hun! XXX


----------



## SageFemme (Jul 30, 2014)

Aubrie30 said:


> I am totally jealous, M2M!
> 
> I would love a MC and I keep coming to look at the photo of that little ginger guy but the timing is wrong.


Me too :nono:


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

Aww they're so gorgeous I love the one that has been given a home so cute with that little tail ><


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I can't bring myself to click thanks for thisI'm having a huge issue with the ginger.he/she is so like Gus who I adore from PF.:001_wub:
> 
> I said I wouldn't get another one until the Spring AND especially not until Huck's problem is sorted


maybe a kitten would solve Huck's issues as he would have a distraction......


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> No rush, it takes M2M 3 months to think of a name.


:lol::lol::biggrin::biggrin:

i'm in a daft mood today and this really tickled me!

These babies are beautiful CC, you really do produce stunning coonies!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Last baby of the year, 2 weeks old.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Forget M2M taking 3 months to choose a name, she finally got there, then .....

Changed the kitten.

so the above photo is Urban Storm (Logan), M2M new silver big bear baby boy.

Now I know the fairy comes and changes girls to boys .... but not colours.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh my he's a beauty! M2M you lucky soul! I guess you'd be waiting a very long time for a tortie boy eh


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

As this absolutely has to be my last furbaby Singing: I had to make sure it was everything I wanted, I wanted a big silver boy and as much as I fell in love with the nortie tortie, she wasn't silver and she wasnt a boy 

Very luckily for me CC has the answer to my prayers 

Thank you CC, you're an angel xx :thumbup:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

2 coonies and 2 Wegies plus Missy they'll never be a dull moment in your life. 

I sure the vacuum will be kept busy as well. 

He is gorgeous congratulations. :001_wub:


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

PetloverJo said:


> 2 coonies and 2 Wegies plus Missy they'll never be a dull moment in your life.
> 
> _*I sure the vacuum will be kept busy as well*_.
> 
> He is gorgeous congratulations. :001_wub:


I warned it of the extra work coming up, it packed it's bag and fled down the street screaming 'enough, is enough' :lol:

And a Border Collie, you forgot Jack  one BC feels like 5 

I love every single second of it 

Thank you


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Congratulations M2M what a wonderful addition he'll make to your already beautiful family. Very slightly envious of course - but I've got my silver boy already. If he's anything like Huck you'll be completly utterly blessed. 

You breed stunning cats CC!


----------



## lor42x (Jul 26, 2013)

Until I got my kittens (2 little moggies) & joined PF I have to say I didn't know a great deal about cat breeds.. I've now seen many a thread on coonies and am in love! Will perhaps wait till my 2 are a bit older before telling my OH I want another (surely that's less scary than babies though :lol: )....


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

PetloverJo said:


> 2 coonies and 2 Wegies plus Missy they'll never be a dull moment in your life.
> 
> I sure the vacuum will be kept busy as well.
> 
> He is gorgeous congratulations. :001_wub:


I thought they were all coonies except Missy obviously - they look like coonies to me anyway - shows what I know


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I want another coonie, but my OH would prefer babies haha!

One day CC....one day....


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jellypi3 said:


> I want another coonie, but my OH would prefer babies haha!
> 
> One day CC....one day....


:wink5: Mine O/H used to be exactly the same but he soon realised it was coonies or nothing :wink5:


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

cats galore said:


> I thought they were all coonies except Missy obviously - they look like coonies to me anyway - shows what I know


Oops. me too 

Starting to get a real thing for Coonies. I blame Huck & M2M....

Everytime i see those signatures I'm just going gooey


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

6 weeks old now


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Can't pick a favourite from those pics. They're all equally adorable!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

2nd photo, he is the only good kitten, others are extremely naughty.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

They are so beautiful, that last tortie is stunning :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Last Pic ... hopefully my keeper girl, will know more of her plans at a year old, whichever way it turns out, she is staying. xx


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous and they all look innocent as can be.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

OMG is that a cream in 3rd pic??? I'm in love!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

He certainly is a Cream and has a beautiful temperament. 

Was hoping to keep him but I cant keep them all.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Please don't tell me he's not got a home.......


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok, I wont tell you


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Pfft...OH's response was "No more pets till after we have kids........"

CC, i'll be in touch


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Jellypi3 said:


> Pfft...OH's response was "No more pets till after we have kids........"
> 
> CC, i'll be in touch


He is a silly sossidge! If you have enough pets you don't need kids. :lol:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Wont post my reply to that 

I don't home my kittens to people with young children


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful beautiful babies :001_wub: :001_wub:

And they're getting so big  

I would so love another Coonie, but at the moment 3 is the magic number  

I avoid visiting Roman's breeder when she has kittens that don't have homes yet, it's too tempting :devil: she has a gorgeous red tabby, who was a singleton, he's a huge boy too, I was soooo tempted, she decided to keep him for stud


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> 2nd photo, he is the only good kitten, others are extremely naughty.


That is the one I liked the best when I looked at the pictures! _(*getting excited . . . *)_

However, I'm not sure if I could cope with a - what did you call him? A "good" kitten? I can't say I've come across one before, and I haven't seen anything in any of the books about how to manage one . . . I understand they are rarer than hen's teeth.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That's Fleetwood Max, he really is such a sweet cuddly, kissy, baby.

Sorry but he was booked a long time ago and met his new family last night, they adore him.

You will just have to choose a zoomie nutter


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> That's Fleetwood Max, he really is such a sweet cuddly, kissy, baby.
> *
> Sorry but he was booked a long time ago and met his new family last night,* they adore him.
> 
> You will just have to choose a zoomie nutter


Actually, that is a relief, otherwise I would have been "should-I-shouldn't-I" from now till Christmas. The matter is out of my hands - and I know that you will have made sure that whoever they are, they are _almost_ good enough (no-one is ever _quite_ good enough . . . ).

I have an embarrassment of zoomie nutters, thank you.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Fleetwood will be in safe hands, ive known the family for many years, plus I get to go and have play time, so im not losing him completely. 

One day im sure you will have your big zoomie gentle giant.

Queens are having a well deserved rest now, no more babies until possibly August/September. They have some serious Xmas tree climbing to do.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Fleetwood will be in safe hands, ive known the family for many years, plus I get to go and have play time, so im not losing him completely.
> 
> One day im sure you will have your big zoomie gentle giant.
> 
> Queens are having a well deserved rest now, no more babies until possibly August/September. *They have some serious Xmas tree climbing to do.*


And I'm sure they take their climbing responsibilities very seriously


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Wont post my reply to that
> 
> I don't home my kittens to people with young children


Haha  I am NOT having children any time soon lol, I told him 3 is the best number to have. I don't think he's convinced damn him!! Dante would love a pal as big and mental as him!!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Jellypi3 said:


> Haha  I am NOT having children any time soon lol, I told him 3 is the best number to have. I don't think he's convinced damn him!! Dante would love a pal as big and mental as him!!


And Bea would obviously have two boys as putty in her paws with looks like that.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

lostbear said:


> And Bea would obviously have two boys as putty in her paws with looks like that.


Haha yes she would! She gets all the attention from people anyway because she's the pretty little one, not the chunky scruff ball that is Dante (but I love him so that's all that matters lol)!

CC, is this the same litter Logan is from?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Logan has different parents hun and he cant leave until end January, whereas, Creamy crackers (that's not his name) will be ready end December.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

You mean........

JUST IN TIME FOR CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No, after xmas hun, not before 30th December. xx


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Jellypi3 said:


> Haha  I am NOT having children any time soon lol, *I told him 3 is the best number to have*. I don't think he's convinced damn him!! Dante would love a pal as big and mental as him!!


5 is the best I think 



catcoonz said:


> *Logan has different parents hun and he cant leave until end January,* whereas, Creamy crackers (that's not his name) will be ready end December.


END of January  oh boy, what will I do with myself until then, especially when this lot are playing and don't want cuddles :001_huh:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You will just have to enjoy photo's xx


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> You will just have to enjoy photo's xx


I'll enjoy photos as long as you cuddle him for me xx


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> No, after xmas hun, not before 30th December. xx


Late christmas pressie then 

M2M, 5 is a magic number haha!  But i'd get divorced before we are married if I suggested 5 lol!


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Jellypi3 said:


> Late christmas pressie then
> 
> M2M, 5 is a magic number haha!  But i'd get divorced before we are married if I suggested 5 lol!


I don't have a hubby, thank goodness, just a son and despite the fact he's banned me from going to CCs again (1st visit, came home with no cats, 2nd visit came home with one and 3rd visit came home with 2 :lol he really rather loves having them around, he only complains that he has to get up for work earlier so he can have cuddles with each one


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

So next visit go home with 3


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Haha yeh you have form to keep M2M


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Not great but only new pics I have for today, will do more tomorrow.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh my those ears..........


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Aww handsome lad :001_wub:



catcoonz said:


> So next visit go home with 3





Jellypi3 said:


> Haha yeh you have form to keep M2M


But that would make 7 the magic number


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Dont worry OR can squeeze 7 on your sig


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh wow they are all gorgeous! Especially love the last two in the first pics...but i would gladly take them all! 

Loved reading this thread lol!

M2M you are so lucky and he is a lucky little chap lol!


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Well, what's stopping me :lol:

Do you think my son would notice


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

kellyrich said:


> Oh wow they are all gorgeous! Especially love the last two in the first pics...but i would gladly take them all!
> 
> Loved reading this thread lol!
> 
> M2M you are so lucky and he is a lucky little chap lol!


Aww, thank you Kelly


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No, he wont notice, he is so used to all the cats running in circles you can tell him he cant count.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Well, he is dyslexic,, maybe I could convince him he's now bad with counting as well :lol:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Bless him, you can just say he counted willowbee twice as they all run riot around the house anyway.

Im sure he wont notice .... took my daughter 4 weeks to realise I had another 2 mc's.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

haha, she noticed, if I had a bigger house then maybe, but with Jack being a big dog 5 is it, well for now anyway 

That's why I decided on Logan above tortie girl, I wouldn't be tempted, well when I say tempted


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ahh the inner struggles of a cat lover eh


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes, struggle is the perfect word  

I had suggested to my son that as he loves my lots so much that he should also get a cat of his own :thumbup: but alas, he saw straight through that one  :lol:


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Haha i can just picture that discussion!

You: Son, do you want a cat of you own. Of course I will choose him/her, the breed, the color, the breeder (cc ofc!) and name and nurture him/her...but the cat will be yours


----------



## Silver77 (Sep 26, 2014)

Wow what great kittens Catcoonz congratulations to mum cat and you for having such adorable fur babies =).


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

More photo's.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Gorgeous pictures CC, that one of Logan makes me smile every time I look at it


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Logan just steals your heart, he runs up for cuddles and snuggles into you ....
need to teach him some zoom as he is far too relaxed. 

you could have chosen this delightful boy .... mad as a hatter.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I seem to remember you saying that in Gus you'd bred your first zoom free kitten :nono: well if he's zoom free then I'm a monkeys uncle 

Time will tell, but me thinks you're trying to lull me into a false sense of security 

Beautiful baby boy, but too similar in colour to Gus


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I blame new owners, they don't leave me that nutty


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I think I know what happens, when you're saying goodbye to them, thats when you slip them the zoom juice, Evie Diva was the same, quiet for a short while, now as mad as a bag of frogs


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I am so glad Evie is mad, means she is better and has a lovely life, out of all the cats, Evie was the one I struggled to get better.

You achieved what I failed, you are a diamond 

To say thank you, I am sending lots of zoom juice especially to you. x


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you 

Your gratitude is overwhelming and I'm over come by your generosity, but honestly you needn't bother 

Evie has surpassed all my expectations, I didn't know if I could save her, but I got lucky, or should I say she got lucky and she is such a sweet, loving little girl, well, when she's not zooming round the house wall of death style that is :lol:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Are you sure, it is xmas and all cats need catnip and zoom juice


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Catnip :thumbup: by the bucket load please, they all go gaga over catnip 

Zoom juice :hand: you keep it, especially as I'm thinking, only thinking mind, of putting a Christmas tree up this year


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww very sweet!!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Mum to Missy said:


> I'm thinking, only thinking mind, of putting a Christmas tree up this year


Brave. Brave or foolish....


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

All cats have a xmas tree, xmas eve I normally put mine up around 20 times a day, this continues until Boxing day.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry, I just had to share this photograph.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: Beautiful baby.


----------

